
Gov. Newsom should suspend Assembly Bill 5 amid coronavirus - Reedx
https://www.ocregister.com/2020/03/18/suspend-assembly-bill-5/
======
notlukesky
It is a bad law and should never have been passed. However, the coronavirus
has nothing to do with a bad law. It will probably make matters worse. But a
bad law should never have been passed in the first place. Maybe we need to
live through its consequences to understand the sheer destruction it will
cause.

